# Can I wear a Chefs Coat?



## kaneohegirlinaz

I have a question for the Professionals from a home cook.

If a person has no culinary training, should they be wearing

a chefs coat?


----------



## leeniek

I think there will be alot of different opinions on that.  By no culinary training do you mean culinary school?  I have no formal culinary training... just on the job training and self-teaching and I wear a chef's coat every day.  Some restaurants require that every single person in the kitchen regardless of their training and background wear a coat. Right now at the place I am at, not one of us has set foot in a culinary school not even the chef/owner. 

I have worked with people who had culinary school and well.. are very ill-equipped to work the line let alone take charge of a kitchen, so for me at the end of the day it depends on the person and how they work as well as what the restaurant requires.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I have great respect for anyone, regardless of their training background, who goes to work every day in a restaurant, cafeteria, commissary, whatever it may be. I don't think that I could do it.

With that said, I saw this TV program with these people who claimed to be chefs, but you know darn well they're just actors. They're all clad in the white chefs jacket; I'm watching this and they can't cook, _who do they think they're fooling_?


----------



## chefbillyb

The Coat doesn't make the Chef.............


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Very true ChefBillyB!!

I have the cutest apron collection that I really wear and use.

There's something that you don't see too much of either, aprons. 

My greatgrandmother wore a fresh, clean pinefore type apron everyday.


----------



## leeniek

So true, Bill.. the coat is only as good as the person wearing it.  I have always said the same thing about stoves and other appliances... the appliance in question is only as good as the person operating it...


----------



## lpcharming

In our kitchen as the Executive Chef I wear a black Chef Jacket and all the other kitchen staff wear white ones... Some of them have no experience and others have years. I think the coat is more for the professional appearance then anything else. I can cook a great Prime Rib in shorts and a t-shirt too =)


----------



## foodpump

Wear what you want in the kitchen.

But, you have to know a chef's coat is _not _a fashion statement.

It is double breasted for a reason.

It has soft, pajama style buttons for a reason

It is white for reason (white reflects heat)

It has fold-back sleeves for a reason

It is (or should be!) cotton for a reason

It has cuffs that cover the back of the hand for reason

It hangs down past the ol' butt cheeks for reason.

In short, the chef's coat is a perfect example of:

"form follows function"

Do yourself a favour and stay away from T.V., I gave up on it over 12 years ago and am wondering why I didn't do it sooner.


----------



## resqdoc

We all rock cooks shirts.


----------



## lpcharming

With the kiss the cook aprons HA HA


----------



## josh1110

As a dishwasher I even need to wear a chef coat.


----------



## panini

"I have the cutest apron collection that I really wear and use".  "" "

kaneohegirlsnbbjudo, I'm going to guess that you are female uh maybe not??

   They have nice womens jacket available now. I don't exactly know

what they're called, boobs? My wife says the are much better then the old ones.

LPCharming. I have an apron like that but they spell cook way different.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@ Pan ... yup, guilty, girley-girl all the way.  Just a homey food hobbyist and I find myself lately wearing my apron all day long to keep tidy.

@ FoodPump, I'll take your advise under consideration...


----------



## durangojo

ChefBillyB said:


> The Coat doesn't make the Chef.............


what was that famous Obama line about lipstick on a pig?!!!!!

joey


----------



## durangojo

kaneohegirl,

please pardon the tongue in cheek sarcasm in my earlier post...just couldn't help myself! there should be a emoticon for sarcasm. as far as the wearing of a chefs coat, you're a home cook right? if you want to prance around your kitchen in little else than a chefs coat, or you just want to see how it looks and feels on...go for it! whatever makes your cake rise. wearing one is not a rite of passage or neccessarily even earned. most, if not all corporate kitchens require their employees, including dishwashers, to either wear a chef coat or utility shirt, pants and apron. you don't need a degree for sure. personally, i only wear a coat if i am catering a party and am serving and or visible to guests, or if i am in the dining room schmoozing after dinner service. my current kitchen is small, cramped and hotter than a mid summers day in phoenix. even though women's jackets have come a long way with great styles and even greater colors, i still find them restrictive and uncomfortable. of course, if i'm cheffin in someone else's kitchen, the jacket is on, especially if it's an exhibition kitchen. if i were a pastry chef or baker, i would certainly wear one all the time, no matter how hot the kitchen was....chocolate, flour, eggs,....messy stuff that gets in your hair, your eyes, your everywhere....just curious, i don't know what you do for a living or if you are home raising children, but with alll your enthusiasm, why don't you work in a kitchen somewhere 1 or 2 days a week? a small cafe, bistro, catering company...they would probably love to have someone like you...

joey


----------



## Iceman

LOL. Go out to any given average mall. Count how many people you see wearing sports jerseys. Are any of them athletes? I don't know, maybe. I guess sports pros go to malls. Anyway, if you want to wear a chef's coat, go ahead. What difference would/should it make to anyone else? Does it make you happy? If you're happy, isn't the world a better place? I like wearing any of my chef coats any time I'm working. I feel good wearing my chef's coat. You know what? It makes me a better chef when I'm wearing a nicely fitted coat, because I'm happy. I work so much better in a good mood. Does anyone work better in a bad mood? I do suggest that you shop around though. I've seen the same coats at one place for $16, and at another place for $36.


----------



## Iceman

OK. I forgot to include this last time. And I'm not sayin', I'm just sayin', and this is for me not necessarily anyone else, but no matter what brand or style of chef's pants that I pick to wear, my wife says it makes me look like a big fat clown.


----------



## gunnar

cook pants do that, but are so much more comfortable then jeans that i wear my cook pants and old jackets for daily projects around the house and such..at least i used to..not too many projects these days but then i am now getting a divorce. Otherwise to the OP wear a chefs coat it does have it's uses, and they do look cool, I don't care what that guy at mens warehouse told me.


----------



## durangojo

IceMan,

 yeah,i agree with your wife, the ninja style chefs pants look ridiculous, but they are way comfortable. i am too vain to wear them, as they do make you look like you belong in the fun house of an amusement park! or the house of mirrors..yikes! i still wear the classic black and white checkered pants...straightlegged, no elastic waistband,bottom cuff and lightweight. i've had my pairs for 19 years and while they still fit, they have grease stains that will never come out and parts are becoming quite frayed. so, i'm in the market for new ones...i think they still make the checks, but they put that stupid elastic band on the waist. will let you know what i find out. gunnar, i am so very sorry that you now have to go through this on top of everything else this year.....in the end its for the best, as you know....in the meantime, press on regardless! with your new job, sounds like you can..

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Thanks Joey! (and again, we loved durango!) My husband told me the same thing, but ya know… I have no more commitments or responsibilities in life, other than me and him and I like it! Plus, the food scene where we live is, well, how can I say, it S**KS! I did consider for a millisecond starting a Private Chef thing here or some kinda delivery service, we have NO delivery, barbaric!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif

Back on topic,

I have been sharing with my husband some of the discussions that I have been having on this forum and he told me today that if ever I started walking around the house with a chefs coat on, he'd have me committed!!

He made a good point, that it's a sign of respect for the person who wears that jacket, and I agree.

He likes my cute aprons.


----------



## Iceman

I guess I just don't know. I'll give you that "respect" thing, because I guess it's always a good thing to give or show. The best way to show me any respect is to come back to eat at whatever place I'm cooking. Come back often.


----------



## durangojo

kaneohegirl,

let me know next time you're in durango, and i'll make sure you get a reservation...with a window seat!( i sleep with the foh mgr/reservationist.!!)

joey


----------



## chefbillyb

durangojo said:


> kaneohegirl,
> 
> let me know next time you're in durango, and i'll make sure you get a reservation...with a window seat!( i sleep with the foh mgr/reservationist.!!)
> 
> joey


I heard there were 6 managers there and 10 on the waiting list.........


----------



## durangojo

ouchy poo chef billyb, thought we were 'brothers in arms' here!...FWIT, my husband is the foh guy everyone trys to schmooze into a window seat...its pretty funny what people will do to get one...hey, i take bribes..talk to me!!

joey


----------



## panini

Loved it when baggies came in. Cut down my COGS. cornstarch/img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Yeah, those pants… not so much thanks!  Now, are the pants a “traditional” thing?  Where does that come from?  I can see where they would be comfy and cool, but really, couldn’t we design them a bit more attractively?


----------



## durangojo

keneohegirl,

i'd bet a paycheck, they were designed by a man!

joey


----------



## chefbillyb

durangojo said:


> ouchy poo chef billyb, thought we were 'brothers in arms' here!...FWIT, my husband is the foh guy everyone trys to schmooze into a window seat...its pretty funny what people will do to get one...hey, i take bribes..talk to me!!
> 
> joey


What kind of restaurant do you have Joey..............


----------



## leeniek

On the topic of cooks pants, I hate the ones designed for women by the company I used to have to get them from.  They were literally like scrubs pants and the only thing they had going for them was that they were light for the summer... otherwise I got the mens pants.  Now I can wear whatever on the bottom I want so for summer it's back to the crappy capris I had when I was at the cafe!


----------



## durangojo

ChefBillyB said:


> What kind of restaurant do you have Joey..............


ChefBillyB,

you'd think after 19 years i'd know how to answer that question...i still don't, so grab a cup o' joe, settle back and i'll tell you what i know as best i can....or perhaps i should just pm you my 'novella' and spare the others.....if i had to sum it up in a few words however, i would say forever evolving..

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

durangojo said:


> keneohegirl,
> 
> i'd bet a paycheck, they were designed by a man!
> 
> joey


 lol!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

I was going to say something along the same lines about the womens' brazier!! Only a man could have dreamt that torture trap up!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I think that I may have found my new calling, or maybe it found me!

If the Jacket is not the best and the bottoms are for S#*% ...  my niece is a designer, we could collaborate on a new standard for ya’ all!!


----------



## indygal

I am a professional embroiderer, and I could order you one!  And embroider it too

The reason I don't have one is that they are usually (not always) white.  I can't even

wear white to eat let alone cook!

Donna


----------



## indygal

Love your idea about an emoticon for sarcasm. Hmmmm what could it be. A winky one hardly does it. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif Maybe this one? Let's get this going, people!


----------



## gobblygook

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I was going to say something along the same lines about the womens' brazier!! Only a man could have dreamt that torture trap up!!


I guarantee you it was a man who modified one and made a "nursing bra". Where were those in high school? flop and drop...


----------

